# Java-Applet einbinden



## Devils Advocate (9. Jan 2004)

Ich habe mir heute ein Java-Applet runtergeladen. Jetzt entsteht für mich folgende Frage: wie binde ich es in meine HTML-Datei ein? Gut kann ich hier alles nachlesen und SelfHTML hilft mir da auch weiter. Aber wie kann ich jetzt das Applet nach meinen Vorstellungen verändern? Andere Farbe andere Beschriftung...

Ich hab heute erst angefangen mit Java und auch nur das dazu überflogen, was SelfHTML dazu sagt. Dann hatte ich mir auch schon den "javaeditor" runtergeladen. Funktionierte auch soweit bis ich ins Setup kam um anzugeben, welche Dateien er wofür nehmen soll. Viele der Dateinamen haben sich anscheinend geändert und somit war mir auch die HP zu javaeditor keine große Hilfe mehr.

Folgendes habe ich bei mir installiert:


Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition Version 1.4.2
javaeditor

Wär nett, wenn mir da einer helfen könnte.


----------



## HeyMan (9. Jan 2004)

nimms mir nicht krumm, aber du solltest dir dringndst erst mal ein buch oder sowas zulegen und erst mal ein bisschen schmökern.
ich kann dir das hier empfehlen. für den einstieg nicht gerade das optimalste, aber es kost nix.

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel3/

HeyMan


----------



## Nobody (9. Jan 2004)

www.javabuch.de ist quassi ein muss

ohne lektüre gehts nicht wirklich

appletts mögen eine schöne sache sein, aber zum lernen empfehlen sich applications (anwendungen) besser. vor allem geht alles zu beginn ohne gui. die ist aber auch nutzbar und wenn du dann etwas drin bist, ist die gui recht schnell gemacht (zusammenklicken, den die zu schreiben ist def keine kunst) und dann noch kurz im quellcode die positionen und grössen perfektionieren (wenn man will) und schon steht eine einfache gui (buttons, labels, textfelder....)

HIER findest du themen zu büchern und tutorials die was kosten oder kostenlos als ebook erhältlich sind


----------



## Stefan1200 (9. Jan 2004)

Wenn man nur Applets braucht, bietet http://www.selfjava.de/ einen einfachen Einstieg in die Grundsätze der Java Programmierung, mit hauptziel Applets. SelfJava bietet fast alle Beispiele als Applet Source Beispiele an, die man direkt im Browser anschauen kann. Ideal für absolute Anfänger, wenn es hauptsächlich nur um Applets gehen soll.

Gibt es auch zum Download als Offline Variante.


----------



## Devils Advocate (13. Jan 2004)

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Reaktion. Bin ich gar nicht mehr gewohnt...  

Ich habe mir SelfJAVA runtergeldaen mal schauen was man damit anrichten kann. SelfHTML hat mir ja auch stark geholfen.
Und in Phase 5 kann man auch JAVA schreiben hab ich gesehen was ja auch ganz nett ist. Nur will ich ja auch verstehen was ich da kopiert habe und hinterher auch selber schreiben können.


----------



## Devils Advocate (14. Jan 2004)

Jetzt habe ich aber doch nochmal eine Frage:

Dieses Applet ist ein tree á la Windows Verzweichnisstruktur (free download). Die Einträge kann ich einfach über eine Textdatei verändern. In einer kurzen Beschreibung steht, das man mit bestimmten Parametern auch die Farbe ändern kann... das funzt aber nicht   


```
<APPLET code="tree.class" name=tree width=200 height=500>
   <PARAM NAME=colour VALUE=5>
   <PARAM NAME=allopen VALUE=yes>
   <PARAM NAME=bigtext VALUE=on>
   <PARAM NAME=main VALUE="#000000">
   <PARAM NAME=high VALUE="#000000">
   <PARAM NAME=pale VALUE="#AFAFAF">
   <PARAM NAME=dark VALUE="#FFFFFF">
   <PARAM NAME=back VALUE="#000000">
  </APPLET>
```

Die Farbparameter übergeht er einfach. Habs auch schon ohne " versucht. Ebenso die Parameter allopen und bigtext. Da kann ich eintragen was ich will er nimmt es nicht an. Ich würde das ganze nämlich in schwarz machen aber eine Vorgabe unter colour in schwarz gibt es nicht.

Desweiteren hat das Applet drei Karteireiter. Wie kann ich zwei von denen entfernen? Muß man dazu in der .class rumfuhrwerken? Da wüßte ich dann nämlich nicht wie ich die öffne.


----------

